# Dumb question



## lbwines (Jun 11, 2012)

Was kinda wondering at what SG do you rack out of the primary? I started at 1.070, added the last bit of stuff at 1.050 like it said. I'm only down to 1.030. I started this last sunday. I guess it is just slower than i'm used to with kits


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2012)

I wait until below 1.010 and others will snap down the lid at this level, add an airlock and ferment dry before racking. Either way works, lol, the only reason I don't snap down the lid is it is a bi1ch to take off and yes I have the tool to unsnap the lid!


----------



## lbwines (Jun 11, 2012)

I've had the lid snapped down and airlocked from day one. Was this bad? I did whip it everyday. Have to snap down lid so dog don't drink my wine


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2012)

roflmao, I hear ya, I put up a baby gate so my dogs can't get back to my wine area, no that is not bad, it is fermenting and as long as it is fermenting all is good.


----------



## lbwines (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Julie. btw where the hell is Saxonburg


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2012)

lbwines said:


> Thanks Julie. btw where the hell is Saxonburg


 
bout 4 1/2 hours west of you!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2012)

Isn't that the new show that is a spinoff of "Sex In The City" - Sax On Burgh???


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Isn't that the new show that is a spinoff of "Sex In The City" - Sax On Burgh???


 

What!!!!! A new spin off and I'm not getting paid for this!!!! What Da He11


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2012)

Julie said:


> I wait until below 1.010 and others will snap down the lid at this level, add an airlock and ferment dry before racking. Either way works, lol, the only reason I don't snap down the lid is it is a bi1ch to take off and yes I have the tool to unsnap the lid!


 
I agree with Julie.

Julie I also had one of those tools to remove lids and I found they really destroyed the lids after several uses.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2012)

Julie said:


> What!!!!! A new spin off and I'm not getting paid for this!!!! What Da He11


 Rich, that was pretty darn good. I'm not touching this one though.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 11, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree with Julie.
> 
> Julie I also had one of those tools to remove lids and I found they really destroyed the lids after several uses.



Mine cracked the lid the first time I used it! Now all my lids are collecting dust.......I just throw the towel over them.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 11, 2012)

I use the towel to cover it also, then after I clean up everything I use the lid to keep the dust out while it's not being used.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 12, 2012)

Once you snap the lid down, there should be a ring along the bottom of the lid that you can tear off. Once that ring is tirn off, you can remove the lid with your hands and not use the tool. The ring is supposed to be a safety device for shipping full containers of food to stores and/or restaurants. I spent quite a few years in the food industry and those tools are useless. Just take a utility knife and cut the ring to get it started. Then you should be able to simply pull it off.


----------

